# New Tires For The 26rs



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I'm gettng ready to have 4 new tires put on the 26rs next month, and while looking around I noticed that there is not much difference in the size from my current 205/75/14 & the 215/75/14, but the 215 has a higher load rating.

Any one jump their tire size to a 215? I'm pretty shure the wheel well has plenty of room.

Rich


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Watching and waiting. Tires are on my list as well. We priced Good Year Marathon's @ $109 ea mounted balanced road hazard etc. for our 26RS. This was in Colorado Springs at the Good Year shop obviously.

Bill.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

My trailer came with the 215s. They're some Chinese brand called Mission and they're radial load range C rated at 1870lbs each. I checked at TireRack and they have the Marathons for $71 and Walmart have them listed for $80. When it comes time to replace my tires I'll go with the Marathons. I was thinking about going to 15 inch wheels but the extra cost doesn't buy that much extra capacity.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Keep us posted on what you get. We've got our eyes on new tires when we get back from our "Land Cruise". I'm particularly interested on what fits a 26RS.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

MJRey said:


> My trailer came with the 215s. They're some Chinese brand called Mission and they're radial load range C rated at 1870lbs each. I checked at TireRack and they have the Marathons for $71 and Walmart have them listed for $80. When it comes time to replace my tires I'll go with the Marathons. I was thinking about going to 15 inch wheels but the extra cost doesn't buy that much extra capacity.
> [snapback]95719[/snapback]​


Are those prices installed MJ?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I put the Carlyle 205 radials on mine due to availability. Seemed to perform fine on a recent 400 miler although it seems I get a little sway with the radial. It was more pronounced on the way home with approx 30 gallons of water split between the two holding tanks. Once I dumped about 60 miles from home it improved greatly but I've never had any sway issues in the past. I think by design you get more sidewall flex with the radial but the overall ride for the tt and it's contents should be smoother.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I replaced my bias-ply 205/75-14 LR-C Duros with 15" wheels and radial 225/75-15 LR-D Allieds (Les Schwab brand). Plenty of clearance. The only folks I've heard have clearance issues with reasonable tire and wheel size upgrades are the 28RSDS trailers. Something to do with less clearance on the dinette slide.

Me personally, I'd make due with the smaller tires to get the dinette slide (a great idea) on the RSDS.









Chet.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> We priced Good Year Marathon's @ $109 ea mounted balanced road hazard etc. for our 26RS. This was in Colorado Springs at the Good Year shop obviously.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]95627[/snapback]​


Bill,

I have a written quote on the Marathons from the Goodyear at C-470 and Quebec for $84.83 per tire out the door (including mounting and balancing). This is on the ST205 75R14C black side wall tires. Outlined white letters are $7 more per tire. Sounds like you can save some money with a drive to Highlands Ranch...or have the Springs store match the price.

Randy


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm upgrading to ST225/75R15 Marathons for $96 per tire out the door. Will be doing that in the next two weeks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I'm upgrading to ST225/75R15 Marathons for $96 per tire out the door. Will be doing that in the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - you'll get 4 TT tires out the door for about what 2 run flats (for our van) or 2 performance (for the Miata) ... just the tires ... cost.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I have a written quote on the Marathons from the Goodyear at C-470 and Quebec for $84.83 per tire out the door (including mounting and balancing). This is on the ST205 75R14C black side wall tires. Outlined white letters are $7 more per tire. Sounds like you can save some money with a drive to Highlands Ranch...or have the Springs store match the price.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]95877[/snapback]​


Thanks for the heads up Randy.

Bill.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Dang Randy that Goodyear must like you better than me. I just left there with a quote of $111.16 M/B for the 205's & 115.16 M/B for the 215's, but I did not show them the other prices I was quoted yet either.

Big O is coming in @ $96.00 and Discount @ $88.00 for the Marathon's Carlisle around $77.00 Green Ball's $71.00, and I did get a quote for a set of 215 Duro's for $67.00

Any way still getting my ducks in a row on the prices and which tire other than Carlisle's.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich and Randy, lets get together and try an all 3, 12 tire discount somewhere. Is everyone in the Denver area? I'll drive up for a discount.

Would that me a mini rally at Goodyear







I'll bring the marshmallows









Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds good, Bill. I'll call back and see what they will do if three of us show up at once (they'll need time to order them). That work for everybody?

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Sounds good, Bill. I'll call back and see what they will do if three of us show up at once (they'll need time to order them). That work for everybody?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]96053[/snapback]​


I'm planing a trip to Camping world on April 8th so the gas money wouldn't be wasted if that would work.

PM or reply here.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Try printing the Marathon price off samsclub.com and see if that helps. It did for me.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I'm game I love a group discount. That Goodyear is right around the corner from me.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Definitely check Wal-Mart and Sams Club, they may have to special order them but they should be the lowest price. The price I found at TireRack ($71 for the 215/75-14) was for the tires without shipping and mounting. The tire place I go to will change tires for $8 each. When I had my popup I just left the tailer on jacks and took the wheels and tires in. I've never bothered with balancing on trailer tires.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just for the record I'm looking to keep the stock size.

ST205/75/14

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Costco's around here always seem to have good deal on tires.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Did some more calling around town today and I can get the Good Year Maritons for $69 a tire $86 mount balance full road side hazzard but...

They don't make a bais ply tire anymore. Everything is radial. I thougt I read we want bais ply tires on our campers. That's what was shipped from the factory.

Thoughts?

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Did some more calling around town today and I can get the Good Year Maritons for $69 a tire $86 mount balance full road side hazzard but...
> 
> They don't make a bais ply tire anymore. Everything is radial. I thougt I read we want bais ply tires on our campers. That's what was shipped from the factory.
> 
> ...


They're cheaper...thats why they came stock.

My last TT came with radials, same size. Wish I would have switched them at the trade-in....

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My tire guy said if you're going off road or rough roads, get the bias. If mostly highway and paved roads, get the radial.







Opinions....we'll everyone's got one....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, I guess I just got confused with the posts in this thread stating new Marathon ST205 75 D14 D is bias ply and they don't make them anymore.

On to radials I guess.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Radials are fine guys, you'll like them. Just make sure you are buying ST Radials (built for trailers, with stiffer sidewalls and beefier construction overall). Marathons are ST radials.

Chet.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I thought it was the other way around we want radials. 
I always thought bias ply's where like a one way tire? meaning they only rolled one way, and if you rotated them you could un-wind the ply's since the tire is now going backwards?

2500 which shop quoted you $86.00 is that with the 3 of us trying to cut a deal.

Rich


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich in CO said:


> I thought it was the other way around we want radials.
> I always thought bias ply's where like a one way tire? meaning they only rolled one way, and if you rotated them you could un-wind the ply's since the tire is now going backwards?
> 
> 2500 which shop quoted you $86.00 is that with the 3 of us trying to cut a deal.
> ...


That was the local shop here in the Springs that quoted me $109 3 months ago, now $86 for the same tire









Unless we can get a huge drop in price it's not worth it for me to drive to Denver.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I plan to get the ST Marathons put on next weekend (April 1). Let me know if you guys are in at $84 each out the door and whether you want the outlined white letters ($7 more each).

Randy


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When you change tires do you take the wheels off or do you take the trailer and let them jack it up? I never done it so I am not sure what the process is.

My guess is that parking the trailer would be an issue and unfamiliarity with how to jack the trailer may lead to damage so taking the wheels off yourself would be the way to go.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I plan on towing my 26 RS to the Goodyear Center. I'll show them where to jack up the trailer (meaning not on the axle).

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I plan on towing my 26 RS to the Goodyear Center. I'll show them where to jack up the trailer (meaning not on the axle).
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]96831[/snapback]​


All this talk about jacking the trailer, where is a good spot?

Bill.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Randy,

Are you going to get the tires this weeked (April 1st) or next weekend (April 8th)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I plan to get the ST Marathons put on next weekend (April 1). Let me know if you guys are in at $84 each out the door and whether you want the outlined white letters ($7 more each).
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]96769[/snapback]​


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going the 8th here in the springs.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I will go this weekend...Saturday, April 1. No additional discount if we go together. Prices are:

ST205 / 75R14C Marathon Trailer Radial black sidewall: $84.83 out the door
ST205 / 75R14C Marathon Trailer Radial outlined white letters: $91.75 out the door

Out the door prices do not include tire disposal, but I am going to sell mine on Craigs List. Someone will pick these up for their work trailer despite the sidewall cracking.

Rich, can you go this Saturday? If so, let me know whether you want BSW or OWL tires in the sizes above. I'll call back and get yours ordered for this weekend.

If you cannot go this weekend, let me know and I will PM you the gentleman's name at Goodyear who gave me this deal and you can schedule for another weekend.

Randy


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Randy,

I also sent you a PM. I'm good for Saturday. Black walls work for me


----------

